# Grilled Lamb T-Bone Chops



## sw2geeks (Apr 18, 2013)

Fixed some Grilled Lamb T-Bone (loin) Chops last weekend and they turned out great. I seasoned them with Cavender's Greek seasoning.

Here is a few picks.






















Recipe and more photos here.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/04/17/782540/weekend-chef-grilled-lamb-t-bone.html


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 18, 2013)

These. I like them.


----------



## schanop (Apr 18, 2013)

These little morsels look neat.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 18, 2013)

They look just about perfect. My kids would be eating them like candy... or wolf pups


----------



## wellminded1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Damn they look good.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd eat those. What's the knife?


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 18, 2013)

I really wish my wife would eat lamb....I love chops.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks great, personal favorite cut of lamb.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 18, 2013)

Those look awesome, I would love to serve them with my vindaloo sauce.


----------



## mkmk (Apr 18, 2013)

My favorite lamb cut, too -- just perfect.


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 20, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> I'd eat those. What's the knife?



Wow, this has been one busy week! I work at the newspaper in Fort Worth and it has been non-stop all week with Boston, West then Boston again.

The knife is a no brand knife I picked up on ebay that was pretty cheap. It looks neat, but is as thick as a Deba. I have been using it lately as my bone in steak cutting knife since I am not to worried about it hitting bone.


----------



## vinster (Apr 20, 2013)

There's an optical illusion going on! How'd you get the grill marks when it looks like they're cooking on a flat surface?


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 20, 2013)

vinster said:


> There's an optical illusion going on! How'd you get the grill marks when it looks like they're cooking on a flat surface?



I have a black ceramic cooking stone that I was using to season and take pictures of the chops. But the cooking was on the grill. I normally include a picture of them cooking on the grill, but lamb chops cook pretty quick and I forgot in the rush not to over cook them.


----------



## natineah (Apr 25, 2013)

My favorite cut lamb. :hungry: Just one serve today and I'll be fine.


----------

